# bubbler questions



## hm-grw (Mar 10, 2006)

ok, I just started a bubbler in a 10gallon tank, my question is do you run the air pump 24/7 ?? I am new to this and am using Fox Farm chem's also.

Thanks


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

yes run it on a air pump 24/7.
describe the fox farm more


----------



## hm-grw (Mar 10, 2006)

Check them out here: http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/

I am currently using the: *
Grow Big, **Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom

This is some good stuff.

I will be posting pics soon, I have some seeds germinating as we speak.

I am running a trial on some tomato plants right now....
*


----------



## hm-grw (Mar 10, 2006)

I am currently in the first week of using the ferts, yes GGone333 they are liquid form. I have checked my ph and ppm and am sitting pretty, I did cut the 1st ferts by half, well we will see what happens, I also spoke to my local shop and he said I could get a week to 2 weeks out of it if ?I keep an eye on the ph and ppm.

Well I will keep yall updated.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

Post has been modified to stay on topic for the person who originally asked the bubbler question. (some aurgument took place that has been redirected).

Sounds like a mission for weeddog. The bubbler dude.  

Good luck HM-GRW and hopefully it will stay on topic.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 16, 2006)

hm-grw said:
			
		

> Check them out here: http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/
> 
> I am currently using the: *
> Grow Big, **Big Bloom, & Tiger Bloom
> ...



I dont know bout growin maters, but weed will require no nutes until you have roots hanging down into the water and then start em low on the ppm.  I usually start around 100 and work up from there.

DO NOT TURN YOUR AIR PUMPS OFF

Also, the more air pumps you have the better off you will be.


----------

